# Thanksgiving Fatty



## bookem (Nov 23, 2012)

Made this Thanksgiving fatty yesterday morning and brought along as a snack to eat before the big dinner.  It turned out to be a big hit.

I rolled out 1.5 # of ground turkey, put a layer of gravy on top with a little bit of Jeff's rub.  Then added a pile of stuffing and a couple of slabs of the canned jellied cranberries.













turkey fatty.JPG



__ bookem
__ Nov 23, 2012






All rolled up in the bacon weave













rolled.JPG



__ bookem
__ Nov 23, 2012






Here it is off the smoker and sliced up













finished.JPG



__ bookem
__ Nov 23, 2012


















sliced.JPG



__ bookem
__ Nov 23, 2012






Onto a plate, the cranberries kind of melted into the stuffing so they don't really show up, but they did add a little bit of a sweet taste to everything which went pretty well together.













photo 2.JPG



__ bookem
__ Nov 23, 2012






Thanks for looking

Dan


----------



## davidhef88 (Nov 23, 2012)

Looks great. I may have to make one with some leftovers. 


David


----------



## joe r 6772 (Mar 15, 2015)

Looks GREAT, I was thinking about this and Googled to get ideas then found your post. I was thinking about using a Cranberry BBQ sauce to glaze it or to put on top at the table.


----------

